# BadWolf's Journal



## BadWolf (Oct 12, 2012)

I'm going to use my journal to keep track of the progress my filly and I are making together. It's going to be a long process, so I think it will be good to have a record of our daily interactions so on the frustrating days, I'll be able to look back and see how far we've come.

Here's everything that's happened up to today. Until she's named, I'll call her Filly.

*Basic Info*
Barn Name:_______________
Registered Name:________________
Foaled: April 23, 2012
Sire: Tiajuana's Chocolate Patch
Dam: Rebel's Run Blackie
Color: Black, No Markings

*Saturday 20 October, 2012: Day 1*
Filly was very gentle in her stall when we came in. Her eyes were very curious, and while she did hesitate to move toward me, she did let me pet her all along her face, neck, and body. She wears a halter and led very nicely from the stall to the back of the trailer even though the breeder said he had only been working with her for about 3 days. When we started to load her, the step from the ground into the trailer was too high for her, so she pulled back. My husband moved the truck forward to put the trailer tires into a rut in the driveway and that lowered the back enough for Filly to step in easily. The whole process took about 15 minutes.
On the way home (about 3 hours), we stopped twice for food and for gas. Both times Filly was very alert and looking around at everything going on around her, but she didn't seem scared or spooked.
When we arrived home, the goats made unloading more complicated than it should have been. We finally moved the trailer farther away from them to open the doors. I let Filly take her time coming out, and when she did, she leapt out of the back like she was trying to clear a huge fence. She didn't lead as well going to the stable, but I'm sure she was nervous about being in a new place. Plus, it was already dark outside. Once we got her into the stall with her hay and water though, she was fine.

*Sunday 21 October, 2012: Day 2*
I walked Filly on the lead some in the early afternoon when my parents came to see her. She let Mom and Dad both touch her and was doing really well, but when my husband shook the grain bucket to get the goats' attention, Filly spooked and jerked the rope out of my hands. I guess the good thing was that I got to see her move out. She has a really nice trot, but her canter is a little awkward. I don't know yet if she's going to be gaited, but I'm more concerned with her personality at this point.
She was so keyed up that I couldn't catch her for a few hours after the bucket incident, but she eventually did let me catch her and take the rope off. While she was out, I think she bonded with Maverick really well. He is the only other horse here, so I guess that's only natural.


*Monday 22 October, 2012: Day 3*
This morning I spent about an hour just walking around the pasture with everyone so Filly could get more used to me being in places other than the stable. She did let me pet her for a few minutes, but then Maverick distracted her and they went galloping off to the far end of the pasture. Filly does not like being away from Maverick. I think the breeder said they had about 80 horses on their farm, so I can't really blame her for getting attached to him. Hopefully he can help to ease her transition to being an only-horse since he'll be going back home soon.
I went back into the pasture later in the evening, but I waited too late and it was too dark to stay very long with them.


*Tuesday 23 October, 2012: Day 4*
We started out in the stable this morning, and I just sat on a block in her stall and let her come to me. It took about 40 minutes, but Filly finally did come up to me and sniff my hair and face without me having to coax her into being near me. I think this counts as a milestone, even if it is a small one.
For afternoon/evening training, we were all back in the field. The goats were particularly affectionate, and even Maverick was coming up to me more. He usually doesn't have any interest in me at all. The biggest progress made though was that as of tonight, Filly doesn't always position herself with Maverick between us. Again, it's little, but I think it shows that she's getting more comfortable with me.
I also took a video of Filly tonight, trying to get her to move on camera so I can examine her gaits a little better. Unfortunately, I'm really bad at taking video with my phone.

*Wednesday 24 October, 2012: Day 5*
Today I've had to spend the day at my parent's house dog-sitting for them. Even still, I did slip in a very short session with Filly in the pasture. While I was sitting out there with her, I got a bit of a cough and I think she thought I was nickering at her because she did it back and walked directly up to me. She stayed several feet back, but it was still better than she had done so far. She hadn't been that direct in approaching me before.
It will be well after dark before I get back home tonight, but I should be able to get in plenty of time tomorrow. My schedule isn't to where I can give her really good routines, so I guess I'll find the silver-lining in that she will be used to seeing me around at any time of day, so she doesn't get into any bad habits of lingering near the gate or anything like that.


----------



## BadWolf (Oct 12, 2012)

*Thursday 25 October, 2012: Day 6*

Today was pretty uneventful. I was able to go out twice and on the second trip out, we had a lovely discussion about peppermints.
I explained to Filly that they are quite yummy and that if she would like to have one, all she had to do was come get it.
She didn't come to me, but she did stay and listen, facing me, for a good little while. Usually when I start talking to her, she walks away, so I was pleased that she stayed close this afternoon.


----------



## BadWolf (Oct 12, 2012)

*Friday 26 October, 2012: Day 7*
Cold and Rainy. Just a little talking through the fence.

*Saturday 27 October, 2012: Day 8*
Cold and Rainy. Just a little talking through the fence.

*Sunday 28 October, 2012: Day 9*
Today was my sister's birthday, so we were gone all day. Only enough time to say hello by the fence.

*Monday 29 October, 2012: Day 10*
Off to a great start this morning. When I went out, Filly and Maverick were dozing behind the stable, so I sat down with them. After several minutes, Filly felt ok enough with my being there to lay down for a nap. I think she's starting to like having me around. I should get a second trip out this evening and the plan is to get her into the stable for a bit of brushing. She's a little muddy from where it's been so damp these past couple of days.


----------



## BadWolf (Oct 12, 2012)

Just a quick note to say that if anyone is following our progress, the whole "post every day" thing is being suspended until we get our internet service re-installed at home. 
I'm having to drive out to my parents (12 miles) every time I want to get online 

Anyways....
Filly is doing better everyday. It's subtle, but it's progress all the same.


----------



## BadWolf (Oct 12, 2012)

Still slow progress. I'm actually making better progress with the mini we're boarding who is much more inquisitive. He'll be going home soon though, so hopefully after that, she'll bond more with me than to him. Even still, I think having the mini here has helped ease her transition away from the big herd where she was bred.


----------



## BadWolf (Oct 12, 2012)

*8 December, 2012*

For one, I've finally named my filly Nova. Her registered/show name will be Bad Wolf's Supernova... if I ever figure out the paperwork and have the extra cash for it.

For two, I think she's to the point that she's actually wanting me to come out and see her and give her a treat. She's still suspicious though.

It's still slow-goings because of the miserable weather and short daylight hours, but I think my plan of having her in a couple of yearling halter shows late next summer is going to be just fine.


----------



## BadWolf (Oct 12, 2012)

Huge update for my little farm - We've added a horse!

Nova now shares her pasture with a 5 year old TN Walker gelding, Gen (Reg. Pusher's Extra Virgin Gen).
I found him here on Horse Forum and he is amazing!
He's coming to me after a 4 month turn-out, but now that he's had a few days to settle in, we'll be starting groundwork refreshers this weekend and should have him back under saddle soon.
He's inexperienced, but that means he's also a blank slate. I can hardly wait to see what his skills are!

It's years down the road, but I'm really looking forward to the day that me and my husband can ride Nova and Gen together.


----------



## BadWolf (Oct 12, 2012)

It's 1 day shy of 7 months since I got Nova, and after long hours, lots of reading and fussing, I've come to realize that I'm not ready to take on a horse this young. I've had her listed for sale for about a month. So far, I've had people "like" her pictures I put up on Facebook, but only one person who expressed anything close to genuine interest. They live about 16 hours away though, and they weren't able to get transportation arranged. There was another person who basically said "let me know when you just want to get rid of her" - aka "when she's free."

I'm still working with her, but I still feel very much out of my element when I try to deal with her. And it doesn't help that when I do try to work with her, the other horses run her away because she's at the bottom of the herd. I could probably figure out a way to get the others tied up, but I'm not sure if it would actually make any difference.

In other farm news, we've been working on a pasture expansion, we've added chickens, sent our boarding mini back home, added 2 ponies, traded our two large goats for a calf that ended up dying, rescued another stray dog and found her a home, have a pygmy goat in the kidding pen who is very pregnant, two litters of kittens have been born, and we have our build plans for a round pen that is well suited to our needs that isn't going to be insanely expensive.

So, my journal is no longer dedicated strictly to Nova's progress, but that of the farm in general.


----------



## BadWolf (Oct 12, 2012)

As of this morning, Nova is sold (pending pick up). We're trading her for a 5 year old mule pony. He's only about 13hh, very cute, and broke to ride. They're supposed to be coming in tonight to get her and drop him off. It breaks my heart that it didn't work out, but it's for the best that she moves on.


----------



## BadWolf (Oct 12, 2012)

Nova did go today and I feel so much better for her (and for myself). Her new owners are very knowledgeable and I have no concerns about her future now that she's with someone who knows what they're doing.

Also, our new mule is great. He's really funny and seems to have bonded with my husband already. I'll give him a few days to settle in and we'll get him tacked up this weekend and see how he does. He's 5 years old and has been used for trail riding and for farm work, so he should be exactly what we need.

Overall, a good day.


----------



## BadWolf (Oct 12, 2012)

My husband and I both rode Gen for the first time today!
We took each other for a "pony ride" around the barn.
If it wasn't for the fact that we don't have a girth that fits, we could have done much more, but it's hard to do first rides in a saddle that's falling off 
Gen was a real sport about it though, especially considering it's been going on a year since he was last ridden by anyone.

************************************************

Our new mule is temporarily being called Buddy. We tacked him up today too, but he's going to need a pony or cob size bridle (which we don't have) and a different size girth from everything we already have.

************************************************

Our foster dog is being spayed on Friday and she'll go to her new home about a week later


----------



## BadWolf (Oct 12, 2012)

Since my last update in June, we sold Charlie and Rory to homes that will give them more attention. They were beautiful pasture ornaments, but they deserve to have their talents put to use. 

We also got a mini donkey as a livestock guardian. He needs some training, but just his volume has really cut down on the number of dogs and coyotes coming around the house.

I'm going to try and journal a little more frequently.
Even if no one reads this, I think it will be good for me to work through my thoughts "out loud."


----------



## BadWolf (Oct 12, 2012)

So much for journaling more frequently.

**** Horse Update ****

*Gen* 
After the search for tack that fits, the worst winter ever, and weight loss related to a vitamin deficiency, we're finally to a point where we should be able to get something done. After nearly 2 years, I should say it's about time. Unfortunately, because of the time my husband is away from home for work, I've had basically zero riding time, and Gen has developed a lot of bad habits. 
He's nearly impossible to catch, and I haven't even been able to think about tacking him up or riding in months.
More than once I've come close to selling him.
We really don't get along.

*Buddy*
We've come to the determination that he was probably a pack mule at some point because he has no steering. We've changed bits, and that helped quite a lot (coupled with some advice on here). He constantly yawns with a bit in his mouth, and he's just been seen by the dentist, so I tried a drop noseband on him and that helped a little. This weekend I plan on trying him in a hackamore. I've never used a hackamore before, so it'll be an experiment for both of us.

*Hank*
Hank is really well behaved now, but is still a little grumpy with having his hind feet picked up. He'll do it. Just not happily. I've been struggling to find a farrier who won't charge me a fortune for the three strikes he has against him - miniature, donkey, stallion. 
Thankfully, Hank has been kind enough to let me learn how to trim for myself on his little feet. We're making good progress.

*Persephone*
We actually got Persephone on a trade for one of our Pygmy goats. She's 10 and has been a broodmare for the past 4 seasons. Before that, she was in a children's riding program. We were able to get her because, after so long being turned out as a broodmare, she's no longer child-friendly which is a top requirement for a lot of people wanting miniature horses. She was bred when we got her, but since the foal wasn't her first and wouldn't be our first birth on the farm, we felt confident. She foaled without complications or assistance on July 15th. She's a great mother and lets the colt be handled. She's getting increasingly friendly as we work with both her and her colt. We tried not to ask much of her in her last months of pregnancy.

*Colt*
His dam's name is Persephone (formerly called Red) and his sire's name is Jinx. I've been trying to think of a good name for him, but it's just not coming to me. Part of the difficulty may be coming from me not wanting to get too attached if we decide to sell him. That hasn't been decided yet. I've handled him, in small amounts, from day one. First, I wanted to get him used to being touched all over his body, down his legs, in his ears, etc. He's still getting used to his mouth being opened. Next, I started teaching him to pick up his feet, which he does as consistently as the four adults do. I've introduced him to wearing a halter, only for a couple minutes at a time. My goal is to have him halter broke by 1 month old, and leading and standing tied by 2 months. I've had too many horses with bad ground manners, so I have high expectations for this little one since his initial training is in my control.

**** Farm Update ****

Elsewhere on the farm, our goats are gaining in popularity and our bucks are building interest for their studly services.
We're also moving away from Pygmies to larger stock, both meat and dairy types.

We have a rabbitry that's doing quite well, and should pay for itself and start profiting by next spring.

We've added a couple pot belly pigs who are "employed" to seal our koi pond and till up garden beds.

Foster dogs have come and gone, and we do have one living with us right now - a stray that was thrown from a car.
She'll be with us until she gets to be a healthy weight, is spayed, housebroken, etc.
We thought we had an adoptive home lined up, but they decided they didn't have time for a dog (and I agree!), so the search continues. 

The chickens have stopped laying, due to the heat, but they have done an amazing job with the ticks! 
We haven't pulled a single one off any of the dogs.

We had our front pastures cut for hay for the first time. 150 big square bales came off it, about 75lbs each, and we kept 50 of them. There should be time for a second cutting later in the year. My parents have also agreed to let me arrange hay cutting from their open pasture (3-4 acres), so that will make a massive improvement to our winter hay bill. 

Also on the topic of hay, I'm starting to develop plans for some kind of hay shed because we will very quickly run into storage problems when that second cut happens.

Plans are in place for a major barn renovation. Currently, in the main horse pasture, we have a 8ft x 16ft run in shelter that we convert into stall/s as needed. By the winter, we will have built it into a row of (3) 8ft x 8ft mini box stalls with (2) 12ft x 12ft full size box stalls opposite them with a 10ft aisle. This should give our horses a much more comfortable winter. It will have a dry lot off of it for turn-out time so the pasture isn't as torn up over the winter months.

I've still never gotten around to building a round pen. The barn is the much bigger priority. I definitely still want to build one, so we'll reassess in the spring.

Within the next year, we'd like to get this current property ready to sell so we can move to something bigger, both in square footage and in acreage.


----------



## BadWolf (Oct 12, 2012)

I just did the math, and if I got the trimming certification from the Kentucky Horseshoeing school, given: 
- the going rate for trims locally
- the 5 horses I currently have
- an 8 week trimming schedule
The tuition and dorm housing will pay for itself in 4 years, if I only trim my own horses.

If I were to also trim horses for the few people I have been trimming goats for, that would add about 10 horses.

I might actually consider doing this after I graduate.
Hmmm.....


----------



## BadWolf (Oct 12, 2012)

Gen has made massive improvements for me, and is currently listed for sale.
He's going to be wonderful for someone.
We just aren't a good fit, and there's no sense continuing to push it.

I plan on getting a new horse for me in the spring, that way I can focus on getting my husband more comfortable on Buddy over the fall/winter.


----------



## BadWolf (Oct 12, 2012)

*New Horses*
We're getting out of pygmy goats which has allowed us to make space for a second mini mare. She's only 3 years old and came from the same person we got Persephone. She came with the name "Lace" which doesn't really suit her, so I'm considering possibilities for a new name. She has a pretty nervous disposition, but she'll come around. As we made introductions to her new pasture mates, she actually hid behind me at one point. I've never seen a horse hide like that before, but she must trust me at least a little or she would have ran instead. She and Percy seemed to remember each other, so I'm sure that was reassuring on her first day in a new place.

Gen sold today (to be a trail horse like he was before) and I went and got a horse I had been eyeing, who actually belonged to someone I've known for a long time - a good horseman, very trustworthy, and a lot of skills. 
My new horse is an OTTB with the registered name "Ham I Am" (b. 2008) - looking for a barn name for him too. He raced quite a bit, never came in first but does have some winnings to his name. His last race was December of last year, so he's 9 months retired. He needs some weight put on him and needs some reconditioning, but it's nothing we can't handle. By spring, we'll both be ready to go.
Opposite to the way that Gen and I never got along, the two of us connected instantly. Both my husband and the seller noted how quickly he took to me. It was one of those moments when you can just tell in your gut, "yeah, this is my horse." Not fairy tale, magic, or perfect. Just "right." He's got some work to do to get started in a new career; but, unlike with Gen, we're speaking the same language. I'm used to TBs and Arabs. I guess TWHs just aren't a breed for me.
The worst thing about him (so far) is that his mane is full of burrs


----------



## BadWolf (Oct 12, 2012)

The new mini mare is going to be called "Pandora" if we ever show her, and probably just Panda at home.
My big guy still needs a barn name, but it hasn't even been a full day.
I still haven't found the right name for the mini colt, and he's 3 months old!
We got a good laugh yesterday because half of our horses didn't have names, until we decided on Panda.

I weight taped the big guy and have him on an initial feeding plan to build some weight, and we'll see how he responds to that. He looks a little like Gen did when he lost weight around his top line, but a he's definitely more muscular and more ribby. I want to make sure he has a decent layer of fat on him before it gets super cold. We've never done blankets on ours, but I may have to get him something depending on how shaggy his winter coat is. He's probably used to being clippered.


----------



## BadWolf (Oct 12, 2012)

It is really challenging to build weight on a horse in winter! I feel so bad for Wes, but I'm doing literally everything I can for him. I called the vet today because his progress has been so slow over these few months, but we're doing it right and it's just going to take time. Sigh...
I did just order him a new turnout sheet, so that will help. His blue blanket is rated for when the weather goes below freezing. This new one, a lovely hunter green, will be for the days when it's not quite that cold since he really doesn't have much winter fur - Every calorie he doesn't have to expend keeping warm is one more that will stick to him.
Hopefully he'll be looking better soon. Poor baby


----------



## BadWolf (Oct 12, 2012)

The vet confirmed that I'm doing everything correctly.
I dewormed him with Ivermectin the first time, and maybe that wasn't effective, so I tried a different medication earlier in the week that covers different things, so we're going to see if that helps.
I've also added alfalfa pellets into his diet, per the vet's instructions.
I decided to go with the pellets so the other horses don't get overweight eating the over-rich hay that they don't really need. They're fat enough as it is 

His sheet came in today, and he seems to like having it on.
I was really hoping he'd have a more substantial coat, but apparently not.
Then, of course, I have his heavy blanket for when it's very cold.

Now, I wait.
Poor baby 

****

In other news, we're selling Buddy the mule.
Riding-wise, he's not a good fit for my husband, and Wes needs more of my attention so I can't devote all of my training time to Buddy.
So, I guess we'll see how that goes...


----------



## BadWolf (Oct 12, 2012)

Wes' condition is rapidly improving!
I'm so pleased. It's amazing what such a small change can do for a horse's condition!

****

A friend of mine, someone I've known for several years, wanted Buddy as a livestock guardian and occasional trail mount, and he went off to her place today.
In payment, she gave me her phenomenal mustang gelding - a horse I've always admired. He's too tall for her. That's it. Too tall.

Our pasture is now home to two American legends - a (ex) thoroughbred race horse and a (ex) wild mustang.
Wow!
Talk about a dream come true!

As stressful as last week was, worried sick about Wes, this week has been incredible!
I'm so thankful!


----------

